# Algorithm



## shelley (Mar 9, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Owen (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2011)

??


----------



## riffz (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 9, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 9, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> ??


Say "algorithm" slowly.


----------



## AnthonyP (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw this on Reddit earlier and thought a cuber posted it.


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 10, 2011)

needs more cowbell


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 10, 2011)

Pure


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> needs more cowbell


 
This.


----------



## KYLOL (Mar 10, 2011)

http://img806.imageshack.us/f/sune.jpg
I realize this isn't how it is pronounced. Don't jock on me.


----------



## Kian (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 10, 2011)

lol


----------



## ianography (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> needs more cowbell


 
do you have a fever or something?


----------



## shelley (Mar 10, 2011)

KYLOL said:


> http://img806.imageshack.us/f/sune.jpg
> I realize this isn't how it is pronounced. Don't jock on me.


 
It works a bit better if they're Canadian.


----------



## blah (Mar 10, 2011)

Doesn't anyone recall the exact same thread posted a while ago?

Edit: Found it. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?8533-May-I-say-quot-Lame-cubing-joke-quot


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2011)

KYLOL said:


> http://img806.imageshack.us/f/sune.jpg
> I realize this isn't how it is pronounced. Don't jock on me.


 It's not? How is it supposed to be pronounced?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha Shelley nice!

KYLOL, that reminds me of the tutorial video on how to do F2L that was posted about a year or so ago.


Spoiler



As in a tutorial on how to do:
F2 L


----------



## KYLOL (Mar 10, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> It's not? How is it supposed to be pronounced?


 
Soon-eh, I think. Shelley, I guess I'm not so clever today.
Lol, Chris. It took me a second to get that one.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 10, 2011)

The Swedish pronunciation is something like "Soon-ə" (or not, we Americans always get yelled at for pronouncing stuff like this wrong).

I've always said "soon" and will continue saying it because that's how I read it.

Edit: http://www.forvo.com/word/sune_karl_bergström/


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> needs more cowbell


Like this?


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 10, 2011)

KYLOL said:


> http://img806.imageshack.us/f/sune.jpg
> I realize this isn't how it is pronounced. Don't jock on me.



Nope 

You say 'soon' (long o) but is should be a 'u', like in 'sun', that is close, but the 'e' is sounding so add that, but not 'ie', rather 'ae', 'sun-ae' and then long u, 'suun-ae' and you are at least decent, but not perfect, the Swedish 'u' is pretty uniqe.

Let's translate, or, it is not needed, you already now the words, but you don't know it, 'sun' = son (old Swedish, we type it like you do nowdays), the e is about 'are' = 'the son' or 'son-are'

So, if you remove what the kid says and keep the rest you will have the dad telling us that is his son =)


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 10, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Nope
> 
> You say 'soon' (long o) but is should be a 'u', like in 'sun', that is close, but the 'e' is sounding so add that, but not 'ie', rather 'ae', 'sun-ae' and then long u, 's*u*un-ae' and you are at least decent, but not perfect, the Swedish 'u' is pretty uniq e.


Perhaps suun-ae could give uniqe it's spare u


----------



## Rune (Mar 10, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_phonology

You can find the pronunciation of  in "Sune" here. Listen to the word "ful" (ugly)!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> the Swedish 'u' is pretty uniqe.



As far as I can tell, it's pretty much the same as the German 'ü', no? Try über or Sühne here:
http://pronounce-german.com/
(though our 'u' indeed doesn't sound like it, only our 'ü', but I thought you meant the sound)


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 10, 2011)

Stefan said:


> As far as I can tell, it's pretty much the same as the German 'ü', no? Try über or Sühne here:
> http://pronounce-german.com/
> (though our 'u' indeed doesn't sound like it, only our 'ü', but I thought you meant the sound)



Got this friend of mine (born in Sweden, but his parents are Austrian), named Grüber. He hates it when he is called Gruber (Swedish u) and does sometimes write it Grober to avoid that 

Swedish is much closer to low German than it is to high German (that you are speaking all over Germany since Luthers bible translation from Latins to high German some 500 years ago) Bremen and Pommern was even parts of Sweden once but the real reason is that Lübeck was controling all export and import to Sweden in the middle ages, the first Swedish towns was built by German tradesmen. They influenced the language used here quite a lot. For example most words about houses are direclty from low German, like 'källare', 'fönster', 'skorsten' and so on...

Hi-jacking the tread compleatly, but I think it is ok, the first topic is like done with.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 10, 2011)

"Sune" said a bunch of times in the first 30s:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfZDR1W0ztk


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 10, 2011)

At first I didn't see who was drumming 
Now that I see it, I get the joke.


----------

